# Trespasser!!! but a nice guy



## D&D (Jan 24, 2010)

Ok so what a night, I go out to set some traps on the private property that I have permission on and I find a couple sets on both sides of the road that are not mine:rant:. so I call both owners that I have permission from and both say only David and I have permission, so I go and pull a name tag off one of the traps and man I think I found some traps that have been stolen they are listed from Hale no way this guy is coming down from Hale to trap on the side of the road. and better yet theres a name. so I do some research and find a phone number and call the guy he answers and I begin to tell him that he is trespassing and he needs to pull his traps in the morning, he starts to talk back a bit and says he been trapping it for years and 20 years ago got permission, I stay firm and say I have permission he does not and I am giving him a chance to pull before I take further action. so I get on the forum and do a search of his name ''Lee Litherland'' :tdo12: I find some responses and see that it seems he is a good guy. so I call him back and apologize for being a little tough on the first call but I have worked hard to find property to trap for David and I and I would appreciate him pulling his traps. all is good and Thank you Lee for understanding...

Dave


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

"Tresspasser" and "nice" in the same sentence... what?


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

I bought a book that he wrote from the MTPCA booth you guys had at Outdoorama. Not this past year but the year before.


----------



## D&D (Jan 24, 2010)

yep thats the same guy


----------



## pondhopper1 (Nov 21, 2011)

Met him back in the late 80's while road trapping. He's been around for a longgg time. Good guy.
Just because someone is "trespassing" does not make them a bad person. You have to keep in mind that in the state of Michigan "road trapping" is illegal. You need permission to trap bridges, culverts and such from the adjacent property owner. One might think that the bridge,culvert or ditch is a right away and owned by the township, county, city or state. They are but the pproperty owner has the rights to this.
I have road trapped for years an how many of you haven't hoped out and trapped a bridge or culvert?? This is illegal.....BUT ....as I was told by several Conservation Officers this is ONYL enforcement when the landowner complains. How many of these landowners are at the bridge or culverts?? Most never set foot near them. Only time a complained is filed is when they are seen or told thet are there.


----------



## LarryA (Jun 16, 2004)

I think it is a good idea for any sportsmen who has permission to utilize another person's property to touch base with that person every year.

In my book it is just a common courtesy.

I find though many consider once they get permission it is a done deal for however long they wish.


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

pondhopper1 said:


> many of you *haven't* hoped out and trapped a bridge or culvert??


*raises hand*

let me make this a little clearer, I've never set a trap on private land without permission... Just so we're clear, I'm with Dave on this one.


----------



## D&D (Jan 24, 2010)

And that is the kind of stuff that gives us a bad name private property is private property weather or not the owner goes down to the culvert or bridge does not give you or anyone the right to set it, I am on the road all day long and scout 24/7 I come across tons of places that I could stop and quickly set but I know its wrong and spend tons of time beating on doors to get permission. so when this happens it really ticks me off and any of you that do are in the wrong no gray area here.....


----------



## O'sdad (Dec 1, 2011)

I see this ALL the time! Guys that wouldn't poach a thing, or break a game law on purpose, will boldly set a trap in a culvert along private land and say it isn't trespassing!! Like the guy above said....this ain't no gray area!! When someone complains they make it look like the landowner is the one being a scoundrel.


----------



## toepincher (Oct 3, 2010)

taking game animals by any illegal method is poaching. When baiting was illegal shooting a deer over bait was poaching. I bust my butt getting permission in the offseason and have no use for poaching ditch trappers.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

